# costa rica pics



## bilgerat (Feb 9, 2005)

heres a few pics I took in costa rica the past few days


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 9, 2005)

mountains


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 9, 2005)

sunset on Jaco beach


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice pics, did you do any fishing there? I here its great there.


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 9, 2005)

sunset on sunday


----------



## Tom Borck (Feb 9, 2005)

Several years ago I psent 2 weeks down there!!  We traveled around, from Tamarindo south along the coast.

Great pics.!!  I don't think it is possible to take a bad picture in Costa Rica!  It is a beautiful place.


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 9, 2005)

went fishing out of Los-Suenos marriott marina and caught 4 sail fish ,3 mahi-mahi and 2 tunas but we left my camara in the hotel room and we released all the fish. the capitain took some pics with a disposable camara and is going to send us the pics.well I say we ,I didnt catch squat!!!!   1 more , this is Jaco beach.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 9, 2005)

Los Suenos.............one of the most beautiful places in the world. 

We fish out of Quepos. My oldest daughter says Roosterfish are on the hit list this trip.

I am going to CR in April. We own land in Uvita.

Did you see the Saltwater Crocs under the Jaco bridge?

Nice photos, I know you had a great trip. Everyone should go to CR soon, before the Americans screw it up.


----------



## QuackAddict (Feb 9, 2005)

I can't wait to get back to Costa Rica.  We are leaving the day after Christmas this year and we are going to stay for 2 weeks.  We caught 11 sails, a mahi-mahi, a wahoo, an amberjack, and a few tuna last August.  Hopefully we will get a marlin this time.  We have a house in La Fortuna.  You should try to go to the mountains and visit Tabacon Hot Springs and see the Arenal volcano.


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 9, 2005)

ive seen the salt water crocks too up close and personal, i went on a river tour in a dougout canoe and got to poke one with a paddle, and ive seen the Aranal volcano erupting at night its a beautiful sight. my favorite place so far has to be Manual Antonio on the south central coast, it is the most beautiful place ive been in the many trips ive made down. 
heres a pic of my neighbor in Tamarendo when I was down last August.


----------



## pendy (Feb 9, 2005)

*Beautiful pics*

I would like to go there and ride a horse on the beach.    


Pendy


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 10, 2005)

the one in the photo is a rental , you can ride for 3000 colones for 1/2 hour, thats around  6 bucks


----------

